# Delilah Rose is FINALLY home!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Delilah is sooooo CUTE!!! I love the picture of her and your daughter looking into the camera! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Such cute pictures. You baby girl is adorable.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

OMG she is so little and so beautiful! Your kids love her. I have been waiting all day for these pictures. Makes me want one but my hubby says NO! Enjoy her. How was the dog show?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh she's so sweet and your kids are beautiful too. congrats to the new mom!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

aww what a cutie! i'm so happy for you! what's her personality like?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awwww delilah rose is beautiful! she is such a cutie!! love the pictures of her with your kids :wub: :wub: :wub: congrats!!! :cheer: can't wait to see more pictures of her


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Feb 5 2010, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882284


> How was the dog show?[/B]



We actually didn't go into the dog show. Deb was running late- we were in ATL by 1 and she still hadn't left AL. So we just went to IKEA and The Varsity in downtown ATL. I've never been to IKEA and a lot of people have told me to go and DH has been watching to much food network and wanted to eat at the varsity. So it was 4:15 before we even got to the hotel to pick her up.

I will definately be at the show in May!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting!!!!!!!! She is super cute and looks like everyone is enjoying her new family!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww I just loveee these pictures Laura! :wub: :wub: :wub: Like I said on FB, I love seeing children with malts when they know how to interect with them safely like your kids all _sitting down_ with her. *Love this*.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she is just adorable.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

My gosh. I can't wait to hear and see more about beautiful delilah!

Laura: Just out of curiosity.....I happened to see two glowing OARBS staring out in one pic (the lovely siamese I suppose....is it?) If it is a siamese, how does your kitty get along with the new fluff addition? Chris and I are thinking about getting a siamese once we live together in addition to Diamond. But, of course, it would only happen if the kitty could get along with Diamond.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww cute! Oh my goodness...I see you have a cat. And it looks terrified hahahaha maybe it's just the flash :HistericalSmiley: 

BUt can I ask how that is going??? We are like almost 2 months in now, and our poor cat is still getting harassed by Nelson. Like they are fine if Nelson is groggy, like just woke up.
But Nelson usually jumps on his head, chases his tail. And poor Spencer is almost 9...and doesn't want to be bothered haha.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank ladies! We love her to pieces!! Her personality is great. Deb said she was a shy, or shyer than her sisters. But, right now she is prancing around like she owns the place. The cats are looking at her, like who are you, what are you doing here. Macie was excited, but Delilah was scared of her,LOL I guess cause of her much bigger size. Macie wanted to play off the bat. But so far it's going great! She has eaten almost an entire pouch of the nutro ultra I put down and drank her water and then comes running back in wide opening to find a kid on the floor. Stay tuned for more pics in the coming day and as always I will post them all on my fb, it's easier!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Awwww- she's such a cutie!! Gorgeous babies- all around- and great photos!! Congratulations! I know you've been waiting for this day for months now. Please post lots of photos and stories about her!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 5 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882296


> Thank ladies! We love her to pieces!! Her personality is great. Deb said she was a shy, or shyer than her sisters. But, right now she is prancing around like she owns the place. The cats are looking at her, like who are you, what are you doing here. Macie was excited, but Delilah was scared of her,LOL I guess cause of her much bigger size. Macie wanted to play off the bat. But so far it's going great! She has eaten almost an entire pouch of the nutro ultra I put down and drank her water and then comes running back in wide opening to find a kid on the floor. Stay tuned for more pics in the coming day and as always I will post them all on my fb, it's easier![/B]


Awsome! Just watch out, Nutro has soooo many complaints and every couple of months I hear a new recall of their foods. I wouldn't personally ever trust them. Check this out for yourself: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp...b64f927cfe7b756


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Feb 5 2010, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882294


> My gosh. I can't wait to hear and see more about beautiful delilah!
> 
> Laura: Just out of curiosity.....I happened to see two glowing OARBS staring out in one pic (the lovely siamese I suppose....is it?) If it is a siamese, how does your kitty get along with the new fluff addition? Chris and I are thinking about getting a siamese once we live together in addition to Diamond. But, of course, it would only happen if the kitty could get along with Diamond.[/B]



Hahaha yeah those are Abbie's glowing eyes. So far they have just sat there and stared at her. I don't think Delilah has even really noticed, because all she has done has been zipping in through the kitchen and into the livingroom and round the kitchen again and back. The cats the sit there. Abbie is still a kitten, a rescue and she is almost 10 months old.- She don't look it,LOL Abbie is very laid back and keeps to herself for the most part. She is my 3rd meezer and the most quite too, she never meows. Only in the morning when I am not putting her food dish down fast enough. I think the males are most talkative and they can talk up a storm. If you are going to get a kitty, then get it shortly after the puppy and around the same age that way they grow up with each other.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 5 2010, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882300


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 5 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882296





> Thank ladies! We love her to pieces!! Her personality is great. Deb said she was a shy, or shyer than her sisters. But, right now she is prancing around like she owns the place. The cats are looking at her, like who are you, what are you doing here. Macie was excited, but Delilah was scared of her,LOL I guess cause of her much bigger size. Macie wanted to play off the bat. But so far it's going great! She has eaten almost an entire pouch of the nutro ultra I put down and drank her water and then comes running back in wide opening to find a kid on the floor. Stay tuned for more pics in the coming day and as always I will post them all on my fb, it's easier![/B]


Awsome! Just watch out, Nutro has soooo many complaints and every couple of months I hear a new recall of their foods. I wouldn't personally ever trust them. Check this out for yourself: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp...b64f927cfe7b756
[/B][/QUOTE]


I work for Nutro, so I take those recalls seriously and also with a grain of salt. We've got access to info that isn't available to general public and there is more hype than truth in some of the stuff floating out there. Due to the fact that the majority of the recalls had to do with Menu foods, prior to Mars, Inc from taking over the privately held family company in May 2007. The last one with the kitty kibble, was voluntary and had to do with an incorrect amount of zinc mix. And I only use the Nutro Ultra- the holistic formula. I am going to get her some Evo puppy in the morning though.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's adorable :wub: :wub: love all the pics!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG, you should love her to pieces because she is ADORABLE!!! CONGRATS!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 5 2010, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882305


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 5 2010, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882300





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 5 2010, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882296





> Thank ladies! We love her to pieces!! Her personality is great. Deb said she was a shy, or shyer than her sisters. But, right now she is prancing around like she owns the place. The cats are looking at her, like who are you, what are you doing here. Macie was excited, but Delilah was scared of her,LOL I guess cause of her much bigger size. Macie wanted to play off the bat. But so far it's going great! She has eaten almost an entire pouch of the nutro ultra I put down and drank her water and then comes running back in wide opening to find a kid on the floor. Stay tuned for more pics in the coming day and as always I will post them all on my fb, it's easier![/B]


Awsome! Just watch out, Nutro has soooo many complaints and every couple of months I hear a new recall of their foods. I wouldn't personally ever trust them. Check this out for yourself: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp...b64f927cfe7b756
[/B][/QUOTE]


I work for Nutro, so I take those recalls seriously and also with a grain of salt. We've got access to info that isn't available to general public and there is more hype than truth in some of the stuff floating out there. Due to the fact that the majority of the recalls had to do with Menu foods, prior to Mars, Inc from taking over the privately held family company in May 2007. The last one with the kitty kibble, was voluntary and had to do with an incorrect amount of zinc mix. And I only use the Nutro Ultra- the holistic formula. I am going to get her some Evo puppy in the morning though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Interesting stuff to know!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Laura, she is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

enjoy your new baby, she is darling :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful!!!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Lilah is adorable! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I love the picture of Delilah and your son nose to nose. Looks like you all are bonding very well! Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow...today is cute new puppy day at SM!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I just know Carina will enjoy watching her grow up through pics here too - such a pretty little girl face!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, I just saw this...........Your baby is darling, just as cute as can be. I love her body!!! I am so glad you have finally gotten her. She looks like she enjoys the children. They are so cute also!! I love your little one.....give her lots of love!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful family. Congratulations!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations. Delilah Rose is adorable :wub: and the children are beautiful. :wub: You'll all be sleeping well tonight after this exciting day!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awwwww, I LOVE her!!! So, so cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a doll :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! Delilah Rose is OUTLANDISHLY adorable! :smheat: What a face!
Congratulations on your new baby.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a cutie patootie!! I'm so glad your wait has finally come to an end! Those pictures with your family are just adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo

she is finally hoooome - safe and sound and looks super CUTE with your kids who seem to handle her in a good way in these pictures. SO PRECIOUS

again: big congratulations 

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! she is so sweet!!! congrats!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You have a beautiful family and the pup is adorable. It looks like she will get plenty of attention with all the kids around


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new addition!

Linda


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all!! She is taken up a very special place in my heart already!! She did great last night.She did whine for a little while, but the she settled down and I didn't hear a peep from her, though I got up to check on her each time I got up to check on the kids. I have never recouped from that new Mom syndorme since Jackson, was born in 2004,LOL I get up every-2-3 hours a night like clock work. And I make bedcheck rounds, more like cover-check. All my kids, minus Jonathan sleep like neeked jay birds at night with all the covers in the floor! So I have to cover them back up. 

I am off to work for a bit, wishing I could take her with me,LOL but there will be lots of rescues in there and I am not taking her out in public until I know she has the a ok from our vet, who she will see on Monday for her well baby check up. Have a wonderful weekend all!! I got to get my house and YARD straight. All this rain did a number in our backyard. I am watching the wind have a ball with my pool cover right now. Hope it doesn't yank it right off! I will be more than po'd.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is a little doll. I love her body shape :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! she is such a cutie pie! I am so happy the wait is over and your new baby is finally home. Congrats again!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

How fun to be a new mommy. Your little one is beautiful and looks like she fits in perfect with your family. How fun :rochard: ! 

Enjoy!
Darlene and Miley


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

omg she is just too cute! I love her


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Awww...she's so adorable and you have a beautiful family. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's darling. Happy puppy raising!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl. :wub: She is a cutie. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations she is beautiful!!Enjoy!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Laura, i'm so happy for you! You had been through so much since losing precious Dixie, but now you have this beautiful baby girl to love and enjoy! And what a handsome father she has, btw! Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a little doll Lilah is. She is so tiny, delicate and beautiful. I just love the first picture of you holding her. I have to pat you on the back too for teaching your children to be on the floor when they hold her. :two thumbs up: What fun they are having together. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

She is sooooooo adorable, and you have beautiful children also.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

adorable. absolutely precious pictures, of your little new familiy member and you all too.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a beautiful family!! Delilah is a beautiful puppy :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is so darn cute! Love the pics!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you all  We are loving every minute with her, She is such a sweet puppy. She gets so happy when she sees the kids! She goes running wild! She starts puppy kindergaten this weekend, she is going to be the smallest one there. I hope she does well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable...enjoy every minute.


----------

